# 1pair-free to good home-located in FL



## Missina (Mar 4, 2003)

I have a pair of balck and white, well acutly just look at the photos here: http://missina.cjb.net/birds/72303/dsc00017.jpg http://missina.cjb.net/birds/72303/dsc00018.jpg http://missina.cjb.net/birds/72103/dsc00013.jpg 
They are the black and whtie birds in the photos. I really only wanted 1 pair of pigeons and ended up with 2..long story. at any rate, I have chosen to keep the red and white pair because they were the ones that I found it most easy to name and also because I just like their personalities. 
Ok on to what this is about, I am looking for a new home for the black and whtie pair, someone told me they are New York Flying Balders, a type of tumbler. They are male and female, I have no clue how old but Im thinking they are young, I got them over the summer..or rather I came home from a vacation to find that one of my neighbors had gotten them for me after my homer flew "home" and he put them in the avary..it was odd coming home and finding them lose with the other birds to say the least. 
I live in the Spring HIll Area in FL, abotu 45mins north of Tampa. if you are interested e-mail me at [email protected]
They truely are wonderfull birds, I just don't have the room or a need for them.

Missina http://missina.cjb.net/


----------



## turkey (May 19, 2002)

Missina,

Have you tried to give them back to their original owner?

Julie


----------



## Missina (Mar 4, 2003)

well see thats the problem, I don't know who the former owner is. I went out of state for 2 weeks during the summer and a guy who lives on the beach who is always brining me baby doves and such(he is a tree trimer or soemthing I think) gave them to me, in fact they were never even quareenteed..I came home and they were just there in with the cockatiels. It took me months to get them to calm down enough to eat while Im inside the flight with them and they terrofied my poor ground doves that I was raising(the doves btw were also from this guy..he brought them to me in a cup..they wer all pin feathers and then a few days back he droped off anotehr oen and I think its a ring neck..wrong time of year for a baby bird I think).
I mean if no body wants them, I will keep them..I just don't have a huge need for them. Teh other pair is more outgoing and I have had them inside..those 2 will come to classes with me and I also hope to breed them. But if someone out there is looking for a nice pair to start with, these guys are great. they are very lovly and would make a beginner nice pets or birds that they would learn with, like we do in the fish business, start with the less $$ stalk and work your way up..get a feel for what your diong before spending tons of money and possible fail.

Anyways they are perched on the window looking at me as I have not yet gone otu to feed them today so I better go out there









Missina


----------



## turkey (May 19, 2002)

Is the ring neck possibly a Eurasian Collared Dove? Check out my Dove in the "My Pigeons" album. 
http://community.webshots.com/user/jujubear29 

They sure are pretty pigeons. Do you know if they are a mated pair? 

Julie

[This message has been edited by turkey (edited October 20, 2003).]


----------



## Missina (Mar 4, 2003)

I do not knwo about the pair, I think they are young, I have no background info on them Im afraid.
As to the litle baby dove, I am guessing its a ring neck because of the coloration and size and because out here on the beach we have mainly morning, ground and ring neck doves. http://missina.cjb.net/wildlife/dovechick/ it just begain taking food, I have a feeding method that gets the chick wanting to take food from me..only it takes a day or so before they get the idea. so this chick should do just fine







a few weeks till its ready. not nearly as small as the doves I go at the start of summer. acutly I have been getting so many wild babies that I am going to begin to do wild rehab, but it takes 4 years work under a lincesd rehaber before I can take the test that would grant me a lisince, thus I better get to work soon








Missina


----------

